# Homemade Tools >  spill free can

## CHP

Here are a few pictures of a spill free container
that I build for my shop . I forgot to take a picture before
soldering everything but there is a rare earth
magnet in the container. It stay on my lathe tail stock with cutting
fluid in it Enjoy :Lol:  :Lol: 

I like this size container
 
once empty and clean you must sand the edge before soldering

I used .062 solder make the job easier

I then hold everything rite with a C clamp and solder the joint

then I find a small brass tubing to fit my brush

I use a damping punch to make a nice flare
stop my brush from shredding


then I make a hole as close fit as possible


I then mark how long I need to cut the pipe, it's push all the way to the bottom.

on the other end I make a small V with a file 

then I solder my pipe as straight as possible and fill it to about half


and Voila you can flip this upside down if you wish and nothing will come out :Hat Tip: 


enjoy

this thread is completed but can't change it HELP :Flame:  :Flame:

----------

Jon (Feb 6, 2016),

kbalch (Jan 29, 2016),

mwmkravchenko (Feb 12, 2022)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks CHP! We've added your Spill Free Can to our Lathe Accessories category, as well as to your builder page: CHP's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Spill Free Can
 by CHP

tags: lathe

----------


## Darla

That's great! I hate using those kinds of cans because they get gunked up so fast.

----------


## jotasierra

Muy ingenioso CHP, gracias por tu aporte tratare de imitar uno y luego comento.

----------

